# 4 weks old



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Amber & Heidi at 4 weeks old...can't wait to pick them up and bring them home to the tribe


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They are delightful ... yes I can see now why you had two .. How could you resist!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO ADORABLE!!!!!! hugs to the babies!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

so cute, where are they from as I am from Lincolnshire too


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

They are sweet  Enjoy!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

so cute!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah .. how can you tell them apart?? x


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

We have bought them from Goxhill....

Amber has a slightly larger head and has a white bit on her nose but Im sure they will get the wrong name more often than not


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

As long as they both come back lol x


----------

